
Shit VCs Say - Argentum01
http://www.buzzfeed.com/westleyargentum/stuff-vcs-say#.acwV66Zjw
======
Cypher
I was skimming over this trying to figure out the point and then at then I
realized it was buzzfeed... ah silly me.

